# Cut of the Day



## PrecisionFloors

Damned nice cut Todd. I try like hell to adjust layout to avoid those too, but it's nice knowing you have that trick in the bag if needed.


----------



## astor

OK..I know it is crazy cuts of tiles, but recently I had to cut a circle for a "floor safe" when I was doing engineered flooring.A rubber band supposed to cover the 3/16" cut, but client decided to forget about keeping this safe.Because it looked odd as it was just on the way to master bath. You can see that it was in a closet once upon a time.Ended up covering the whole thing..


----------



## Floormasta78

My cut of the day.. Today


----------



## angus242

California Pizza?


----------



## Floormasta78

Mountain Mikes


----------



## Tech Dawg

That's funny... :laughing:


----------



## STSINC

Tech Dawg said:


> Everyone's arguing here about Kerdi so I thought I'd start a fun thread where we can show off some complicated cuts :clap:


Great Cutting I can't find any helpers that cut like that, so I have to work solo these days. Love my Imer Saws for those cuts, but I've made the most complicated cuts on jobs with the 24x24 limestone. can't beat that Milwaukee 12amp adjustable speed grinder with the high end 4 inch HILTI blades small kerf super round no chipping and no vibration make for some intricate cuts.


----------



## Tech Dawg

STSINC said:


> Great Cutting I can't find any helpers that cut like that, so I have to work solo these days. Love my Imer Saws for those cuts, but I've made the most complicated cuts on jobs with the 24x24 limestone. can't beat that Milwaukee 12amp adjustable speed grinder with the high end 4 inch HILTI blades small kerf super round no chipping and no vibration make for some intricate cuts.


Thanks and welcome to CT :clap:
Don't forget some snapshots to share in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

astor said:


> OK..I know it is crazy cuts of tiles, but recently I had to cut a circle for a "floor safe" when I was doing engineered flooring.A rubber band supposed to cover the 3/16" cut, but client decided to forget about keeping this safe.Because it looked odd as it was just on the way to master bath. You can see that it was in a closet once upon a time.Ended up covering the whole thing..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I can appreciate that work there Sam, I'm a whittler of fine firewood too. :laughing: Nice job.


----------



## Tech Dawg

PrecisionFloors said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I can appreciate that work there Sam, I'm a whittler of fine firewood too. :laughing: Nice job.


Paul,
When u gonna throw up some pictures??? :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Tech Dawg said:


> Paul,
> When u gonna throw up some pictures??? :thumbup:


I have a handful on here...I'm horrible about taking pics. There are literally hundreds of jobs that I wish I had pics of but just never took the time. I know - not bright, but I just get caught up in the day sometimes and forget. I haven't done anything lately that really would qualify in this particular thread. I'm either lucky or so damned good at layout that I haven't had any tricky cuts :laughing: Last several jobs have been run-of-the mill in and out pay the bills kinda jobs. Should have some showcase type work coming up :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

PrecisionFloors said:


> I have a handful on here...I'm horrible about taking pics. There are literally hundreds of jobs that I wish I had pics of but just never took the time. I know - not bright, but I just get caught up in the day sometimes and forget. I haven't done anything lately that really would qualify in this particular thread. I'm either lucky or so damned good at layout that I haven't had any tricky cuts :laughing: Last several jobs have been run-of-the mill in and out pay the bills kinda jobs. Should have some showcase type work coming up :thumbsup:


Yeah,
This thread is actually for guys that are sucky at layout... :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Here was a good one....I'll show it installed tomorrow.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Yeah Baby!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike-

Damn. Impressive.


----------



## Floormasta78

You must have taken vinyl pattern match scribing installation classes.. 

Perfect cut. 
My question now is, does Ditra loose it's uncoupling feature by letting the thinset dry overnight as it might have on the second picture.. 

Take it away Angus, the floor is yours Mr.President


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Floormasta78 said:


> You must have taken vinyl pattern match scribing installation classes..
> 
> Perfect cut.
> My question now is, does Ditra loose it's uncoupling feature by letting the thinset dry overnight as it might have on the second picture..
> 
> Take it away Angus, the floor is yours Mr.President


Thanks

That was done with a folding rule and a 2' level. That being said - I can pattern scribe vinyl too. Vinyl is where I started at in the flooring game many moons ago. People have no idea how much installing that floor prepares you for all of the others. Patterning cuts, floor prep, pattern matching, dye lots, shade variance, layout - a good vinyl mechanic is very proficient at all of them. 

There is an argument as to the degrading of the uncoupling properties when pre-filling the waffles....it doesn't matter I'm not using the Ditra for that purpose here. Its a slab. We are using it for vapor management.

I personally don't feel it has any negative effect.


----------



## HS345

Floormasta78;1371868
My question now is said:


> You can wait for Angus if you want, but the answer is.....no. :no:
> 
> My question to you is. Why would it? :laughing:


----------



## angus242

My only fear with prefilling is not getting a good bond from the new thinset to the dried thinset. Obviously, thinset doesn't adhere to the top of the Ditra so if your tile bond does not hit the dried thinset you don't get a good bond. 

I've installed it both ways. I'm just more careful when installing over prefilled thinset.

I cannot conceive any reason that uncoupling properties would degrade with prefilling. Is this another Schluter scare tactic? :shutup:


----------



## TimelessQuality

PrecisionFloors said:


> Here was a good one....I'll show it installed tomorrow.


Can you even get that in place in one piece? 


Nice cut:thumbsup:


----------



## Groutface

Glasses!


----------



## MAULEMALL

None of my grinders have a guard either...

I am sure they are exactly where I put them the day I bought it though...:whistling


----------



## Aaron Tritt

Mine either...

I only have one scar on my hand because of that...or because I accidentally tried to polish the back of my hand with a flap wheel


----------



## Ceramictec

I seen a guy years ago have the diamond break apart and hit him in the face. any of the union jobs we were on early in the trade when I was a helper you need to have the guard on of get thrown off a job. no excuses. residential or commercial accidents dont care.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Our face mask is worth more than the grinder and diamond blade put together

I should have shown the proper safety gear but like for tv some guards have been removed for filming 

Brian I see you have company tee shirts. Do you also have staff skirts for the boys?


----------



## Tech Dawg

FYI, (Jdub & Ceramictec) if you reread the the original post of this thread, I started because I was sick of arguments from other threads... So its not going start or happen here :no:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tech Dawg said:


> FYI, (Jdub & Ceramictec) if you reread the the original post of this thread, I started because I was sick of arguments from other threads... So its not going start or happen here :no:


The only way I'll allow it is if you are a married couple :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Tech Dawg said:


> FYI, (Jdub & Ceramictec) if you reread the the original post of this thread, I started because I was sick of arguments from other threads... So its not going start or happen here :no:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Me? or them?? :whistling:


----------



## Ceramictec

Tech Dawg said:


> The only way I'll allow it is if you are a married couple :laughing:


I'm sure JW is game but I'm not that way. sorry :no:


----------



## Evan1968

Ceramictec said:


> I'm sure JW is game but I'm not that way


...not that there is anything wrong with that......


----------



## Groutface

Didn't know grinders had guards....rolleyes


----------



## Ceramictec

Evan1968 said:


> ...not that there is anything wrong with that......


what, being married ? :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Brian likes blondes

I have no chance. Have you seen his girlfriend?

As the boys say here in Vancouver, she's a dime. Or smokeshow. Lol

Me - I like burnettes and I got one at home  My wife. And if there is still any confusion - her name is Kelly

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Brian likes blondes
> 
> I have no chance. Have you seen his girlfriend?
> 
> As the boys say here in Vancouver, she's a dime. Or smokeshow. Lol
> 
> Me - I like burnettes and I got one at home
> 
> JW


Brian's always posting pictures of his work but why never his ole lady?? :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tech Dawg said:


> Shouldn't this thread be a Sticky..? :whistling:


What he said...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

That would depend on what she really looms like. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That would depend on what she really looms like. :laughing:


Aside from Jbub, I've heard others comment about this smokin' broad... :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tech Dawg said:


> Shouldn't this thread be a Sticky..? :whistling:





Tech Dawg said:


> What he said...


Maybe if you didn't contribute to your own train wreck... :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

How not to drill a hole in tile!

I was showing David the coring bit process and punched right through and banged the drill on the tile.

To funny.

See's Good. Lucky there was no mark!






And for those of you who think I don't build these showers. Look at the state of my hands! That's what you get after three weeks of 70+ hour work weeks.


----------



## Buckeye Don

Had 4 of these on the last kitchen. Free hand compound cut on the slider. Nailed the first cut but took about 3 tries on the others.


----------



## Buckeye Don

Sorry guys just saw I posted in the wrong category.


----------



## Floormasta78

I don't have a hole saw kit, I never had one, i'm not kidding but I don't even know what they look like.. It has nothing to do if they are expensive or not.. I just never seen them


----------



## skyhook

angus242 said:


>


You do know that in masonry, every inside corner will crack, right?


----------



## angus242

skyhook said:


> You do know that in masonry, every inside corner will crack, right?


Good thing it wasn't masonry. :thumbup:


----------



## skyhook

angus242 said:


> Good thing it wasn't masonry. :thumbup:


Like carpentry isn't woodworking. :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Cut this one set in place :sweatdrop:


----------



## tileman2000

Nice one Todd. :thumbup:

First attempt?

What type of grinder do you have there?


----------



## Tech Dawg

tileman2000 said:


> Nice one Todd. :thumbup:
> 
> First attempt?


Only attempt... The tile was set yesterday


----------



## angus242

That's when you wish you had a 2" grinder. Nice job, Dawg!


----------



## Tech Dawg

tileman2000 said:


> Nice one Todd. :thumbup:
> 
> First attempt?
> 
> What type of grinder do you have there?


Its a Craftsman grinder.


----------



## tileman2000

Tech Dawg said:


> Its a Craftsman grinder.


Nice, how do you like it? I have Makita, Dewalt and Ryobi grinders. The Makita is far superior to the other two. The Ryobi I use just for cutting cement boards(Permabase).


----------



## Floormasta78

I have a Hilti grinder... How's that !


----------



## Groutface

tileman2000 said:


> Nice, how do you like it? I have Makita, Dewalt and Ryobi grinders. The Makita is far superior to the other two. The Ryobi I use just for cutting cement boards(Permabase).


 makita is da way to go,,,,,,,,,,hilti makes a grinder .......i want one....lol


----------



## Floormasta78

Hell yea they do..


----------



## Floormasta78

$100.00 for a 4/12


----------



## Tech Dawg

So far I've had a Hitachi and Craftsman... Pretty much the same to me, its the steady hand that makes the pimp-ace cuts :laughing:
Makita is on my list though.


----------



## Floormasta78

Here you go... Get one !


----------



## Groutface

looks like the Batmobile.... LOL


----------



## Groutface

Gota two pack of makitas For $80 at home depot..... Mistake on sticker ....2-1 good deal....mmm wait till they die..gonna be awhile


----------



## Ethos

I got a Chicago Electric 7" grinder for $50 at harbor freight, and it works like a champ for whatever I need it for. For tile, I put a 4-1/2" blade on it without the guard. While I wouldn't recommend HF for most tools, there are some real gems in there.


----------



## tileman2000

Ethos said:


> I got a Chicago Electric 7" grinder for $50 at harbor freight, and it works like a champ for whatever I need it for. For tile, I put a 4-1/2" blade on it without the guard. While I wouldn't recommend HF for most tools, there are some real gems in there.


Without the guard, safety glasses are your friend.


----------



## Ethos

tileman2000 said:


> Without the guard, safety glasses are your friend.


I wear glasses 100% of the time because I'm blind without them. I know, I know, they aren't "safety" glasses, but that plus squinting has never let me down thus far.


----------



## tileman2000

Another cut out for a vent. Been getting alot of these lately.


----------



## Aaron Tritt




----------



## Floormasta78

Awesome stairs Aaron.. !


----------



## Ethos

That's a sexy stairway! Nice job!


----------



## tileman2000

Nice one Aaron. Great attention to detail.

Thanks for posting, I'm sure everyone's tired of looking at the vent cuts. :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails

Aaron Tritt said:


> View attachment 72054


Really very nice. :thumbup:

How did you handle the areas where the tile is taller than the skirt board when it was time to grout?


----------



## Ethos

tileman2000 said:


> Nice one Aaron. Great attention to detail.
> 
> Thanks for posting, I'm sure everyone's tired of looking at the vent cuts. :laughing:


I know I am. Not to be a jerk, but there's nothing hard / impressive about vent / outlet cuts in my opinion.


----------



## tileman2000

Ethos said:


> I know I am. Not to be a jerk, but there's nothing hard / impressive about vent / outlet cuts in my opinion.


True, if it was hard for us we'd be in the wrong business. I just throw up the cut of the day when it gets slow around here.


----------



## Floormasta78

Not tile related, but it is a cut..


----------



## tileman2000

Floormasta78 said:


> Not tile related, but it is a cut..


And a very nice cut Orlando. Is tile going back where you demo'd the old tile?


----------



## Floormasta78

Yes tileman... Travertine diagonal surrounded by the same hardwood


----------



## Aaron Tritt

I just grouted carefully...making sure not to drop any grout there where it could be seen. Those stairs were a fun project, and the customers were very appreciative.


----------



## Floormasta78

Working on my Harwood border. Next, travertine inside these cuts ..


----------



## tileman2000

Good luck on that outside corner cut.


----------



## Evan1968

> Good luck on that outside corner cut.


May i suggest some super glue?:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg

Hey pepes.. Any good cuts this week?:cheesygri


----------



## Floormasta78

No man.. It's a boring week.. Look ! 

My 12 year old boy is doing these..


----------



## Groutface

Floormasta78 said:


> No man.. It's a boring week.. Look !
> 
> My 12 year old boy is doing these..


Gotta learnem young.....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Thanks for the idea Orlando. I hadn't considered making my 9 year old work yet.


----------



## Groutface

Got awhile to go yet.....3........ 1-1/2........1 month


----------



## Clark Bilston

This isn't what you meant by cut of the week is it?


----------



## Floormasta78

My 7 year old, my 12 year old each on separate jobs . and both working as a team.


----------



## Clark Bilston

Floormasta78 said:


> My 7 year old, my 12 year old each on separate jobs . and both working as a team.


So I can hang up my belt?


----------



## Groutface

Floormasta78 said:


> My 7 year old, my 12 year old each on separate jobs . and both working as a team.


That's awesome thumbsup man!


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Lessee if I can find a few worthy of this thread.


----------



## Evan1968

You da man Bill! :thumbup:
Gotta teach me the geometry on those compasses!


----------



## Bill_Vincent

That's easy-- already been done, many years ago:

http://www.ceramic-tile-floor.info/ceramic-tile-design/innovative-tile-design/creative-design


----------



## Clark Bilston

Bill_Vincent said:


> Lessee if I can find a few worthy of this thread.


Yeah, I think those are probably worthy...


----------



## Floormasta78

This is the best i could do today Sunday... I hate working weekends


----------



## Clark Bilston

Hey Bill, I've only done basic tile work for myself. How do you make those copes without chipping the tile? Is that a grinder and a file to finish? Start with a nibbler? Thanks.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I HAVE done them with a grinder before. But the two pics I posted above were both done entirely with a wet saw.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

WAAAAIT a second. I got one for ya! This was an entry into a glass company showroom I did the beginning of this past spring. Not real fancy cutting like the other pics I posted, but when you step back and look at it, you see just how intricate it was. Three different levels, with ramps connecting the levels, and the coursing continues through each level:


----------



## Inner10

Bill_Vincent said:


> WAAAAIT a second. I got one for ya! This was an entry into a glass company showroom I did the beginning of this past spring. Not real fancy cutting like the other pics I posted, but when you step back and look at it, you see just how intricate it was. Three different levels, with ramps connecting the levels, and the coursing continues through each level:


Ok Bill you win...just when i was about to post my wavy grinder cut register hole.


----------



## Evan1968

:thumbup::thumbsup::clap: @ Bill Vincent!


----------



## Ceramictec

*just a hole*




































an yes it passed flood test. :laughing:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Nice cut, Brian! But are you sure it passed? did you set out an evaporation control dish? Did you MEASURE and account for said evaporation? Are you SURE it was REALLY evaporation? I think you better try it again..... for atleast 2 weeks. :blink:


----------



## I Mester

but the main questions is will it couple or not uncouple?


----------



## Evan1968

Bill Vincent said:


> Did you MEASURE and account for said evaporation? Are you SURE it was REALLY evaporation? I think you better try it again..... for atleast 2 weeks


......Dont forget to:
Put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about,

You do the hokey pokey
and you turn yourself around
That what a flood test is all about!!!!!!


----------



## Ceramictec

Bill_Vincent said:


> Nice cut, Brian! But are you sure it passed? did you set out an evaporation control dish? Did you MEASURE and account for said evaporation? Are you SURE it was REALLY evaporation? I think you better try it again..... for atleast 2 weeks. :blink:


I have calls into 5 reps to bother them, took 4 videos of the tile cutting with narration and also read the spec sheets on everything involved. 
I got this ! :blink:


----------



## angus242




----------



## Evan1968

Who OWNS that tile? YOU DO ANGUS... YOU DO!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Oh sh!t... I just said, "Yeah Baby"... like Austin Powers :laughing:

Bet that was fun trying to set that one Angus :sweatdrop:


----------



## Tom M

Making the cut was tough enough, by the shape of it looks like he had to angle and finagle the thing to lay it down.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Nice piece, Angus.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That tile is geometrically impossible to set in one piece:blink:


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That tile is geometrically impossible to set in one piece:blink:


No just rip the roof off and lower it down over the wall....rookie.:laughing:


----------



## angus242

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That tile is geometrically impossible to set in one piece:blink:


And yet I did it. Tools:

1) 18" 2x4
1) 5" 2x4
1) 18x18 piece of cardboard
1) Marker
1) Oscillating tool
1) Chisel
1) Hammer
1) Vacuum

Made duplicate of bottom plate. Place it on floor. Make cardboard template of cut tile. Use to figure out what needs to be trimmer and where. Use oscillating tool and chisel to strategically make grooves in bottom plate so tile can slide under.

Do it for real. Don't break the tile :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144

Wow that is impressive.


----------



## sunkist

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That tile is geometrically impossible to set in one piece:blink:


dwb how's it go?, the man that said it can't be done, should not interupt angus doing it,:thumbsup: i have never seen it done before and have said in the past it can't be done,:sad: look and learn:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

angus242 said:


> And yet I did it. Tools:
> 
> 1) 18" 2x4
> 1) 5" 2x4
> 1) 18x18 piece of cardboard
> 1) Marker
> 1) Oscillating tool
> 1) Chisel
> 1) Hammer
> 1) Vacuum
> 
> Made duplicate of bottom plate. Place it on floor. Make cardboard template of cut tile. Use to figure out what needs to be trimmer and where. Use oscillating tool and chisel to strategically make grooves in bottom plate so tile can slide under.
> 
> Do it for real. Don't break the tile :thumbsup:










:whistling


----------



## mehtwo

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242

Wow a real thanks button :lol:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Yeah, who needs a bottom plate anyways.. :laughing:


Its a nice cut


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yeah, who needs a bottom plate anyways.. :laughing:
> 
> Its a nice cut


A hacked up bottom plate on a non-load bearing wall will lose every time to a bad-ass cut tile.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That dose look badA$$ Angus:thumbsup: My guess was you cracked it on a fault line and put it in and epoxyed it back together. :001_huh: 
So yea,








*Cut Of The Day*† Super Nectar :thumbup:


----------



## Tom M

Even cutting drywall on opposite corner in critical areas doesnt seem like enough. Like I said the cut was one thing laying was another.

Thats what makes a skilled tradesman,no robot doing that.


----------



## Floormasta78

I have to step up my game , can't be left behind. I still have the 2x 2's to show


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That dose look badA$$ Angus:thumbsup: My guess was you cracked it on a fault line and put it in and epoxyed it back together. :001_huh:
> So yea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cut Of The Day*† Super Nectar :thumbup:


Guys it's a vinyl peel and stick tile...:whistling


----------



## mehtwo

Inner10 said:


> Guys it's a vinyl peel and stick tile...:whistling


That must be some thick-azz vinyl.....:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Groutface

14.5 lbs beef brisket.......great cut.....blink









Or this round shower pan 1/8 reveal.....


----------



## angus242

Now that brisket is BAD ASS!!!

Nice round cuts too


----------



## Groutface

Brisket starts at 5 am tomorrow......done by 6 pm.......gonna be a horrible day.......laughing


----------



## I Mester

Groutface said:


> Brisket starts at 5 am tomorrow......done by 6 pm.......gonna be a horrible day.......laughing


yea.. horrible... maybe for the animal it came from!


----------



## Inner10

Groutface said:


> Brisket starts at 5 am tomorrow......done by 6 pm.......gonna be a horrible day.......laughing


I smoke a few of them every year, normally 12 pound packers. Sometimes I separate the point.


----------



## Groutface

Inner10 said:


> I smoke a few of them every year, normally 12 pound packers. Sometimes I separate the point.


Keeping the point on fo shizzle.........on the open pit.......









Multitasker..........certifiable.......


----------



## Groutface

Too many cut o the days.....ughhhhh


----------



## Tech Dawg

Groutface said:


> Too many cut o the days.....ughhhhh


Oh wow!!! That's a neato shower :clap:::clap::thumbup:
Lots of good cuts in that sucker!


----------



## Groutface

Yep record 4 days of cutting....2 guys......grout tomorrow.....sweet victory


----------



## angus242

Oh, that's badddddd-ass! Who designed that layout?


----------



## Groutface

Believe it or not the homeowner.......a guys guy that has an 804 Ho 2007 Shelby cobra........about as manly as u can get.........pure vision


----------



## Groutface

The rest of the design......


----------



## angus242

Mustang or AC Cobra?


----------



## Groutface

Mustang...ill post pics tomorrow of twin superchargers.....sick


----------



## Tech Dawg

That is a sweet transition into the wainscoat boarder :clap:


----------



## angus242

Yeah it is. I might have to steal that concept :whistling:


----------



## Groutface

I kept telling him the design was bomb.........and couldn't wait to post it.......


----------



## Tech Dawg

Groutface said:


> I kept telling him the design was bomb.........and couldn't wait to post it.......


That's funny... You musta been standin around with your customer all like, "Dis is da-bomb" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## world llc

angus242 said:


> Yeah it is. I might have to steal that concept :whistling:


You, me, and everyone else looking at it!


----------



## Floormasta78

STOLEN !!! 


Oh man ! 
That shower, is a work of art... 


Arturo The Tile guy


----------



## Groutface

Tech Dawg said:


> That's funny... You musta been standin around with your customer all like, "Dis is da-bomb" :laughing::laughing:


Laughing:laughing: not to far off....


----------



## Inner10

Groutface said:


> Too many cut o the days.....ughhhhh


Did you lay it all out and cut it? Or set the accent then cut tiles to fit?

I'm dying to know because it's boggling my mind...looks more difficult than separating a point from a flat. :laughing:


----------



## angus242

From the pics I guess he set field and then border. The border was much thinner than the field so he filled with Ditra and set on top of that.

How'd I do?


----------



## Floormasta78

To me out would be much easier to lay the border first, after checking height between glass accent and field tile, then you make your cuts around. To get a precise angle from corner to corner


----------



## Groutface

angus242 said:


> From the pics I guess he set field and then border. The border was much thinner than the field so he filled with Ditra and set on top of that.
> 
> How'd I do?


Nailed it


----------



## Groutface

Floormasta78 said:


> To me out would be much easier to lay the border first, after checking height between glass accent and field tile, then you make your cuts around. To get a precise angle from corner to corner


Installed ditra to exact size of marble mosaic and cut from that....same but different....lol


----------



## Groutface

Inner10 said:


> Did you lay it all out and cut it? Or set the accent then cut tiles to fit?
> 
> I'm dying to know because it's boggling my mind...looks more difficult than separating a point from a flat. :laughing:


Yer right about the long smoke.....didn't even eat that day.......slurrring


----------



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> From the pics I guess he set field and then border. The border was much thinner than the field so he filled with Ditra and set on top of that.
> 
> How'd I do?


I didn't notice the ditra, good eye Angus.



Floormasta78 said:


> To me out would be much easier to lay the border first, after checking height between glass accent and field tile, then you make your cuts around. To get a precise angle from corner to corner


Yeah my thoughts exactly.



Groutface said:


> Installed ditra to exact size of marble mosaic and cut from that....same but different....lol


Wait...so you installed the ditra, then cut the field tiles to that, then filled in the ditra swath with mosaic tiles?



Groutface said:


> Yer right about the long smoke.....didn't even eat that day.......slurrring


Long smokes are hard on the body, I'd start drinking and smoking cigars at 4am....after dinner I've often passed out in my chair.


----------



## Groutface

Inner10 said:


> I didn't notice the ditra, good eye Angus.
> 
> Yeah my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Wait...so you installed the ditra, then cut the field tiles to that, then filled in the ditra swath with mosaic tiles?
> 
> Long smokes are hard on the body, I'd start drinking and smoking cigars at 4am....after dinner I've often passed out in my chair.


Pretty much the case with the long smoke.....danger........snapped lines and filled with ditra and while cutting checked the width with mosaic periodically.....beauty reveal....worked out great


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Man, that's some wicked design and execution. As for the Shelby, a showroom owner I used to do alot of work for had a 68 Shelby that had a glove compartment door signed by Carroll Shelby. He ended up selling it about 5 years ago. I KNOW he's cryin now that Shelby passed away! he paid 150K for that car, and could double that now if he brought it to Christie's auction house.


----------



## Floormasta78

Here's my two cents


----------



## Groutface

Now that's an access


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Very cool Orlando! Would have been much easier in that open wall there.


----------



## Groutface

Have one coming up....the whole face has to be accessible.....should be fun...


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> Here's my two cents


Good job Pepito' :rockon:


----------



## HS345

Haven't posted inna while.


----------



## Floormasta78

I have to think, all this time , you were making that awesome cut


----------



## Tech Dawg

HS345 said:


> Haven't posted inna while.


YOU are the Boss! :rockon:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

And if they don't we shame them publicly on fb...


----------



## Tech Dawg

If I wanted to look like an online hero, I could run around and say that anyone using mastic for a backsplash is a hack because mold will form behind the tile.
Guess we all have our opinions, preferred methods and somewhat of a willingness to work with our clients to provide a home improvement over the existing facility. 

I'm going to search around now on facebook for contractors that post photos of mastic being used :laughing: I will call them a hack :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I use mastic for backsplashes sometimes... :sad:

Ill get you some pics for proof Todd. .


----------



## BamBamm5144

I use flex seal for roofs sooo


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

That's basically ohd in a can. .


----------



## BamBamm5144

I can turn a whole house into a boat with that stuff. It's pretty impressive.

I'm the only one in the market doing it too.


----------



## Morning Wood

BamBamm5144 said:


> I can turn a whole house into a boat with that stuff. It's pretty impressive.
> 
> I'm the only one in the market doing it too.


That's something to be proud of. :smile:


----------



## skillman

Giving it a bump for some cool tile cuts .


----------



## Tech Dawg

skillman said:


> Giving it a bump for some cool tile cuts .


I haven't had any cuts lately that were worthy enough for this


----------



## TimelessQuality

Probably not worthy, but I'll post some


----------



## skillman

TimelessQuality said:


> Probably not worthy, but I'll post some



Nice job on the tile work .


----------



## BenderBoy

I had to move the washer back and change out the tile. Didn't realize I never took an after picture.


----------



## GenerationX

*Some cuts of the day*

Some tough luck on that last one though :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg

TimelessQuality said:


> Probably not worthy, but I'll post some


good stuff! I like the 2 slivers of travertine to die the mosaic into... much better than trying to mitre out mat tile.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Not the most difficult but not bad with a grinder and cheap tile.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not the most difficult but not bad with a grinder and cheap tile.


Not bad. 9 time out of 10, it breaks on the last cut from the vibration. Do you use a plywood backer to make the cut?


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> Not bad. 9 time out of 10, it breaks on the last cut from the vibration. Do you use a plywood backer to make the cut?


Yep. First attempt and it worked. I walked in the house very carefully and set it very carefully. The second place it was likely to break was when I pushed it into the thin set.


----------



## GenerationX

cut of today


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

GenerationX said:


> cut of today



Did you use a hole saw for the larger holes or a grinder?


----------



## GenerationX

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Did you use a hole saw for the larger holes or a grinder?


For this one I used a grinder, 
But I use eibenstock water drill if its porcelenato or on bigger jobs


----------



## angus242

That's what she said.....









I'm on a roll tonight!


----------



## overanalyze

The man, the legend! Nice to see ya around Angus!


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> Did you just ask me to touch you in French?


You can touch me where ever. It doesn't have to be in French.


----------



## angus242

Deal


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> You can touch me where ever. It doesn't have to be in French.


This is where you say, "that's what she said."



:laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc

Good to see you here angus.


----------



## TimelessQuality

angus242 said:


> Please show me on the doll where TNT touched you


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Thanks Angus!.. Can't stop chuckling at that one:clap:

Good to hear from ya!


----------



## jb4211

Just my 2 cents, I always enjoyed reading your posts. You're right, there are some really great guys on here. All-in-all, I think the good outweigh the bad.

It's good to see you and I enjoyed your post. I hope all is well and only gets better.


----------



## charimon

These two awesome cuts were made with a 26" RTC Razor on Flouirm USA 18x18 tile. I defy anyone to match it.  
Took a trip to the Shop to get the HusqvarnaTS 60


----------



## angus242

Show off!


----------



## skillman

Recent cut out for shower body


----------



## TNTRenovate

skillman said:


> Recent cut out for shower body


Not bad at all for having cut it with a bouncy grinder. Looks nice and clean!


----------



## Tech Dawg

charimon said:


> These two awesome cuts were made with a 26" RTC Razor on Flouirm USA 18x18 tile. I defy anyone to match it.
> Took a trip to the Shop to get the HusqvarnaTS 60



That's a wild cut there:clap:


----------



## overanalyze

I think I have my saw dialed in pretty good...


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> I think I have my saw dialed in pretty good...


That subway tile is usually pretty soft. Nice job not snapping it off in the saw but more so for not breaking it off in transit.


----------



## overanalyze

TNTSERVICES said:


> That subway tile is usually pretty soft. Nice job not snapping it off in the saw but more so for not breaking it off in transit.


That is what I was worried about. Got it cut first try! I kept waiting for the piece to snap off while I was moving it.


----------



## Tech Dawg

overanalyze said:


> I think I have my saw dialed in pretty good...


Yes Sir! :rockon:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> I think I have my saw dialed in pretty good...


It's a shame you didn't lay out that wall height properly... :whistling

I jest Andrew. Nice cut! :thumbup:


----------



## superseal

Any bets that piece will crack anyway :whistling

Should of just caulked it with one of my spatulas :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's a shame you didn't lay out that wall height properly... :whistling
> 
> I jest Andrew. Nice cut! :thumbup:


I was waiting for someone to say that...lol. if I only built that wall 3/16" higher....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that...lol. if I only built that wall 3/16" higher....


I'm surprised it took 10 hours... Oh well, it's a dirty job, someone's got to do it. :laughing:

I'm wrapping up a project that had a half wall in a shower and I was so painstaking on all my layout and got it perfectly how I wanted it.

I think I was at the end of day two of tile when I was standing there looking at what I had done and it hit me that I stopped the tile at the inside edge of the wall (it was a perfect 4' with 12x24 horizontal) and I just kept going all the way up to my Rondec at the top.

My realization was that once the glass went on top of the wall in the middle of it, I would have 2 1/2" of painted wall in the shower...

A friend solved my problem for me and it didn't involve me ripping out all my tile.


----------



## overanalyze

Doh...glad you got it solved. Let's see some pics Travis! You are meticulous enough to definitely show your work.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Doh...glad you got it solved. Let's see some pics Travis! You are meticulous enough to definitely show your work.


The view from the doorway when I looked back at what I had done...










Then I corrected it with this solution recommended by a guy and he and I both think the solution looks better than what I assume I would have done which would have been continuing the horizontal pattern out to the edge of the wall cap.


----------



## overanalyze

Definitely agree the solution looks planned. Nice!


----------



## Tech Dawg

I've had about a kazillion cuts of the day on this job :blink::blink:


----------



## overanalyze

That looks amazing!! Is that even practical for a shower? Wouldn't it be a pain to keep clean?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech Dawg

Well... its all going to get sealed so that should help a little, lol. We're trying to hunt down this one product to seal the bench. Its a 1000 pound boulder


----------



## BuckJ95

I know this isn't tile, but the Homeowners wanted us to cover some ugly drywall with this air stone. Their were about 6 ends of the logs to notch around.


----------



## Tech Dawg

there's a view looking around from the other side. My grinder hand hurts like  :blink:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Tech Dawg said:


> there's a view looking around from the other side. My grinder hand hurts like  :blink:


Will you be grouting between all the stones?


----------



## Tech Dawg

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Will you be grouting between all the stones?


yes. :wallbash:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Here ya go. Maybe you can borrow some from Superseal. :whistling:


----------



## Youngin'

Looks great Tech. Thinking about doing that install makes my eye start twitching though lol.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Thanks. Easy part is done... gotta seal all this and then grout it :blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tech Dawg said:


> I've had about a kazillion cuts of the day on this job :blink::blink:


Did I see some pics on some Facebook tile groups?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tech Dawg said:


> Thanks. Easy part is done... gotta seal all this and then grout it :blink:


What are you using for grout?


----------



## Tech Dawg

Hey Rob,
I'm not in those fb tile groups... I joined, I think, tile geeks because someone invited me and some idiot smarted off to me so I quit. Didn't have time for that. There's enough good arguments here :whistling:blink:

Grout is quartzlock2, of course. Otherwise, with any other grout, you'd have to silicone along the wall edges for when it cracks.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Here's a picture from the other day right after a 2 day grout session. I was hating life and pebbles suck


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Not mine, but a good friend of mine did this in his shower. All from materials left over from jobs that were thrown out or junk tiles he picked up here and there. It took him almost a year doing it after work where he is a concrete corer.


----------



## Golden view

Rough in valve set too far back, tile ended up getting floated out a little more than planned. So I made this cut on the wall. Handle now inset about 3/16". 1/32" gap will disappear with caulk.


----------



## Inner10

Golden view said:


> Rough in valve set too far back, tile ended up getting floated out a little more than planned. So I made this cut on the wall. Handle now inset about 3/16". 1/32" gap will disappear with caulk.


Wow, you couldn't stack a few washers and use a longer machine screw to put the trim kit on?


----------



## Golden view

Inner10 said:


> Wow, you couldn't stack a few washers and use a longer machine screw to put the trim kit on?


Big threads wouldn't engage. Otherwise probably yes, or get a longer spline. Kohler sells them.


----------



## Inner10

Golden view said:


> Big threads wouldn't engage. Otherwise probably yes, or get a longer spline. Kohler sells them.


Gorgeous cut, how did you do it?


----------



## Golden view

Inner10 said:


> Gorgeous cut, how did you do it?


Trade secret. 

OK fine. One of these, wasn't the right size but let me wallow around the edge to get the shape. Then used a 1/2" one like a straight router bit to flatten out the area. Just guided the holesaw with my hand at full speed in the drill. It helped that it's softer tile.


----------

